# SHU - Shenhua International



## System (18 April 2012)

Shenhua International Limited (SHU) is an ASX listed company engaged in the manufacture and distribution of home textiles and finished products suitable for internal furnishing and decorative purposes in domestic and commercial settings. The Company’s business and manufacturing base with more than 600 weaving machines are located in Shenhua, China. SHU sells its products internationally to 49 countries.

http://www.shenhuaintl.com


----------

